
Man takes emotional support clown to work as he fears being fired - Kaibeezy
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/australasia/man-emotional-support-clown-fired-new-zealand-joshua-jack-a9105871.html
======
Kaibeezy
_By the time the meeting was over, Jack didn 't have a job. But he did have
two balloon animals: a unicorn and a poodle._

